#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-26
<WaVeR> Salam tlm
<WaVeR> Salut
<Narmos> Salut WaVeR
<WaVeR> How are you Narmos ?
<WaVeR> Ça va?
<WaVeR> Je pense qu'il y a personne ^^
<Narmos> oui bien merci, et toi ? WaVeR
<WaVeR> Ça va, un peu de stress mais ça va
<WaVeR> T'es de quelle partie de la Suisse?
<Narmos> canton de fribourg et toi ? WaVeR
<WaVeR> Bern
<WaVeR> ça te dis rien Linuxbourg ?
<Narmos> heu non, ne ne connais pas
<WaVeR> C'est un LUG sur Fribourg
<WaVeR> Mais depuis que l'uni nous a arnaqué au niveau du local, on a perdu contact
<WaVeR> Mamarok>  faisait aussi parti de ce groupe ^^
<WaVeR> Sinon le LUG de Neuch reprend son activité  ツ
<Narmos> ah oki, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler :P
<WaVeR> Ben, je pense que Linuxbourg a disparu en ~ 2004
<Narmos> ah ben je n'avais certainement jamais utilisé linux en 2004 ^^
<WaVeR> Je vois  ^^
<Narmos> et d'ailleurs actuellement je ne suis plus trop sous linux, honte à moi
<WaVeR> Des complications avec?
<WaVeR> Je vais devoir m'absenter, retour vers 23h :s
<WaVeR> À toute
<Narmos> non pas de soucis mais distrib trop vieille, j'attends la nouvelle version
<Narmos> oki@+
#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-27
<alejoses> alguien por aqui?
#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-29
<Mamarok> WaVeR: Linuxbourg n'a pas disparu en 2004, loin de là, plutôt autour de 2008-2009
<Mamarok> on a juste plus eu beaucoup de réunions quant on a perdu le local
<WaVeR> Bonjour ツ
<WaVeR> Mamarok>  t'as raison, dernier email de toi en mai 2009 ^^
<WaVeR> oupss 2008
<WaVeR> Si seulement on peut avoir un nouveau local, ça pourra bien avancer Ubuntu-CH
#ubuntu-ch 2016-03-31
<yanlf> 人好少
#ubuntu-ch 2017-03-29
<dankech> anyone awake?
<duetscher> salü
<tarzeau> i am awake
#ubuntu-ch 2020-03-25
<vorzinek> bonjour a tous, je viens d'installer ubuntu 18.04 et j'ai un problème avec l'agenda qui me demande de me connecter en permanence à mon compte google, j'entre le mot de passe mais il  me met qu'il est pas bon.  comment désactiver la connection  (je n'utilise pas l'agenda sur ce pc) ou peut être savez vous ou est le problème
<vorzinek> je precise que dans comptes en ligne je suis bien connecté
